# Rescue 90 Cadbury Bunnies



## awolfie57 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mo HRS in St Louis is urgently looking for places for 90 NZW bunnies signed over to HS of Mo this week. The HS is overflowing due to recent dog confiscations and need us to take them now or will euthanize them. They are being housed temporarily at the HS Ranch. Our foster homes are full currently as well and we can only fit in a few here and there. Anyone who can take some of these sweet bunnies in will be a lifesaver for real. They are young, less than a year,and they were found in a tractor trailer being keptas meat rabbits. These are the REW bunnies, less than 10lbs fully grown-VERY intelligent and sweet. Looklike the bunny in the Cadbury Easter egg commercial. They have had a preliminary checkup, been sexed and separated and treated with Revolution for mites. There are 4 mothers with babies. These bunnies will be spayed /neutered. If taken when too young, arrangements will be made to have spayed/neutered when old enough. Please help us save these poor little Easter bunnies. They were literally caged on top of their own manure, so high it was coming in through the bottom of the cages and their little paws were caked with excrement. They deserve a chance, if you can help in ANY way contact [email protected] [email protected] or [email protected] The bunnies thank you and so do we!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 29, 2009)

:cry1:


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 30, 2009)

If we can set up atransport, I could take one or two. I know it's not much, but space and adoptions both are running short right now.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 30, 2009)

Poor bunnies, I wish I could help


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2009)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> If we can set up atransport, I could take one or two. I know it's not much, but space and adoptions both are running short right now.


You are awesome.


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 30, 2009)

Are there any updates on this? I emailed the people and got a reply saying that they would spay/neuter a pair and bring them to me, butI haven't heard anything since. I will have to send them another message asking what is happening with these guys.


----------



## Djakarta (May 28, 2009)

Here's a link to an update from the St Louis HRS website:

http://www.hrsmostl.com/Recent-Rescues.html

At the bottom of the page there is an email contact and a phone number to call.

( There are also some adorable pictures of the bunnies)


----------

